# Evolution of 5850 HAPPY!~



## Marineborn (Mar 2, 2010)

...this is the evolution of having a happy...hehee





























ONE more thing whats the trick tro make none crossfire games work in crosffire? dont you change the game exe name or something?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2010)

congrats man 

makes you feel like a little girl huh?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 2, 2010)

nice setup, yeah change the name to a game that DOES support Crossfire EG crysis.exe
any benchies?


----------



## Indra EMC (Mar 2, 2010)

where's picture....

I Didn't see anything.....


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

Kitteh!


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 2, 2010)

your might have a 3rd party program blocking them *shrugs*


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 2, 2010)

sweeeeet looking cards. I am envious


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 2, 2010)

What's that old tri-fan ASUS card?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2010)

Rename shortcut: 

1) Direct3D : “AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe”

2) OpenGL : “AFR-FriendlyOGL.exe”.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you found a way to change the voltage past 1.088 on those?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

Very very nice man, those cards deserve a better case


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Mar 3, 2010)

I love that old 3870 Toxic! Pencil mod overclock was pwnage for almost 2 years


----------



## MadClown (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that Kitty Oced?


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 4, 2010)

Needz moar cable mgmt....

Enjoy teh new toys.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why don't you have a rear exhaust fan ?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeffredo said:


> What's that old tri-fan ASUS card?



4870x2 I think


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Have you found a way to change the voltage past 1.088 on those?



No ive been trying by UNofficial means by msi after burner by changing the config file but no luck  yet, and i dont feel like flashing the bios and burning oput a good card



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Very very nice man, those cards deserve a better case


 what you talking abotu thats a armor series + thats why i have all that room heh


Gjohnst4 said:


> I love that old 3870 Toxic! Pencil mod overclock was pwnage for almost 2 years



yeah thats a old 3870, awesome card could actually run crysis on high fairly well


MadClown said:


> Is that Kitty Oced?



YES VERY OCED!


DonInKansas said:


> Needz moar cable mgmt....
> 
> Shush the cable managment isnt that bad. its got good aiflow
> Enjoy teh new toys.





pantherx12 said:


> Why don't you have a rear exhaust fan ?



I ripped it out and am using it for something else. lol



freaksavior said:


> 4870x2 I think



yes its the big boy handle big overclocks too



Jeffredo said:


> What's that old tri-fan ASUS card?



yes


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Rename shortcut:
> 
> 1) Direct3D : “AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe”
> 
> 2) OpenGL : “AFR-FriendlyOGL.exe”.



where exactly are these files i have to rename


----------



## shevanel (Mar 4, 2010)

?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2010)

what shev? you got a question


----------



## shevanel (Mar 4, 2010)

i dont understand why youre renaming shit and what those things cadaveca listed are for and i just wanted to post to subscribe so i can read updates without forgetting this exists.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2010)

i havent renamed anything, and renaming certain games files to other things allow them to take care of crossfire


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

My bad, didnt know it was a quality case, in the second last picture it just looked a bit plain but then again the pic is not showing the whole rig!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2010)

Well the case deserves a good dusting


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 4, 2010)

u just rename the exe say u want to play Oblivion go to the install folder find the oblvion.exe make a shortcut rename the short cut to


1) Direct3D : “AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe”

2) OpenGL : “AFR-FriendlyOGL.exe”.

one of those then just use that shortcut  there was an application that did all this but forgot whats its called


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 4, 2010)

I forget who said it, but apparently sapphire put a chip on the card to make it so the voltages can't be adjusted?  I have a hard time believing that as it doesn't make much sense to me unless they don't want ppl breaking their cards then demanding warranty on them?  I'm just hoping someone somewhere might be able to have a chance at figuring it out lol 'cause I know it won't be me as I consider it a great success to turn the computer on and see video!!!


----------

